# Just got back from the show :d



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good job! Congrats!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

and no pictures?!!??

lol sounds like it was good day  congrats


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Mmm I got pictures, I'll upload them when I get dad to give me the camera 
Also, my little bro (age 7) rode marlea for the first time haha. He rode her in a class with me leading him as he's never been on a horse in his life and he got 4th!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Piccies!?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

As i promised.... the picture of Hunter on Marlea


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Good job!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats really cute


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

And Marlea was just so chill, I thought she was gonna be all like "OMG THERES A LITTLE KID ON ME! LITTLE KIDS HAVE CLAWS AND FANGS AHHHH SAVE ME CHLOE SAVE ME!!!!" But she was more like "Oh yay, little kid, now I don't have to do any work and I can just chillax."


----------

